# WW1 requisitioned Tugs



## pd212 (May 19, 2013)

I am trying to find out details of four tugs that towed four C class submarines from the UK to Archangel in 1916. I believe the tugs were called: Racia, Hamptden, Joliffe and Rersnger (difficult to read handwriting giving this tug's name). I think they were probably requisitioned but they must certainly have been ocean-going to make such a trip. Can anyone please help or advise? Many thanks.


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

pd212 I believe the Racia could have been a London tug, a link to all things on London/Thames tugs http://www.thamestugs.co.uk/index.php 
The Jolliffe Company was a Liverpool outfit which was later taken over by the early Alexandra Towing.

Jim


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

This information is from a book British Warships 1914-1919 so I hope will be of a starter point for you

Name	Built	Tonnage	Ex Neame	when hired by navy and sold

Hampden	1910	227g	
Ex Southampton
23/8/1914 – 14/6/1919

Racia 1894	410g
Ex Ocean
Purchased 1916
Sold 23/6/1920

Jolliffe

This could be one of three I have found all had a prefix of a ladies name

Hanah Jolliffe	1900	178g
12/8/1914 – 20/10/1919

Sarah Jolliffe	1890	333g
8//1915 – 13/1/1920

T A Jolliffe	1901	199g
12/8/1914 – 15/11/1914
9/3/1915 – 14/2/1920
later renamed Eastleigh

Rersnger

A long shot but could be one of these

Revenger	1905	243g	
Navy No	W 66
Ex Mass
3/8/1914 – 1919

Ranger 1880	409g
Late gunvessel Elder (sold 24/2/1892) 
11/1914 – 1919

Reclaimer	1885	296g
Ex Argo
20/3/1915 – 26/2/1916


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Also try this link for submaine numbers which may help you

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_submarine_flotilla_in_the_Baltic


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

RACIA (1916 - 1920)	
O.N. 139116. 410g. 31n. 149.2 x 28.3 x 13.6 feet.
Post 1946. 598g. 298n. 876d. 
T.3-cyl. (18”, 28” & 46” x 30”) engine by Koninklijke Maatschappij “De Schelde”, Vlissingen / Flushing. 107nhp. 1,200ihp. 
Post 1946: 8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (280 x 450mm) engine manufactured in 1940 by Kloeckner Humboldt Deutz, Koeln.
Post 1955: 6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (260 x 450mm) engine manufactured in 1946 by S.A. Fiat S. G. M., Turin.
1894: Completed as OCEAAN by L. Smit & Zoon, Kinderdijk (Yard No. 578) for Internationale Sleepdienst Maatschappij, Rotterdam. 
2.1916: Acquired by John S. Watkins on behalf of the Government and renamed RACIA. 
11.1916: Sold to the Admiralty. 
1920: Sold to Crichton, Thompson & Company Ltd., London. 
8.1922: Sold to The Kyle Transport Company Ltd., Liverpool. 
1924: Sold to W. H. Ackermans & H. van Haaren, Gorinchem, Holland. 
1925: Sold to S.A. de Dragage Dechorage et Transports, Port de Bouc. 
1930: Sold to E. Benezeth, Genoa. 
1932: Laid up for disposal. 
1943: Rebuilt as a tanker. 
1946: Sold to Carlo Cameli, Genoa and renamed PORTO VECCHIO. 
1955: Sold to Ottavio Novella, Genoa, re-engined and renamed MONTEGUALDONE. 
1962: Sold to Ciano-Anapo Compagnia di Navigazione e Bunkerraggi SpA., Genoa and renamed CONUS BUNKER. 
22.3.1983: Cantieri Navali del Golfo commenced demolition at Spezia.




Take your pick

SARAH JOLLIFFE (1890 - 1924) iron screw tug.
O.N. 97815. 299g. 76n. 138.0 x 25.6 x 13.5 feet.
T.3-cyl. (17", 28” & 48" x 30") engine by the shipbuilder. 126nhp. 700ihp. 
14.8.1890: Launched by J. Readhead & Sons, South Shields (Yard No. 262) for Sarah A. Jolliffe, Liverpool and John Woodburn, Windermere (trading as W. & T. Jolliffe). 
9.1890: Completed. 
1894: Sarah A. Howard (née Jolliffe) and John Woodburn, Liverpool (trading as W. & T. Jolliffe). 
4.1908: Purchased by W. & T. Jolliffe Ltd. (George Samuel Oldam, appointed as manager). 
10.10.1914 until 7.3.1915: Hired by the Army. 
8.3.1915 until 13.1.1920: Hired by the Admiralty, as a dockyard tug. 
By 1918: Alexandra Towing Company Ltd., had become the appointed managers.
1924: Demolished at Garston.



HANNAH JOLLIFFE (1900 - 1923) 
O.N. 110646. 178g. 11n. 103.0 x 23.6 x 12.1 feet.
T.3-cyl. (15½", 25” & 41" x 27") engine by the shipbuilder. 87nhp. 600ihp.
5.3.1900: Launched by J. P.Rennoldson & Sons Ltd., South Shields (Yard No. 202) for Sarah A. Howard (née Jolliffe) Liverpool and John Woodburn, Windermere (trading as W. & T. Jolliffe). 
1900: Completed. 
4.1908: Purchased by W. & T. Jolliffe Ltd. (George Samuel Oldam, appointed as manager). 
12.8.1914 until 20.10 1919: Hired by the Admiralty. 
By 1918: Alexandra Towing Company Ltd., had become the appointed managers. 
1923: Sold to James Dredging, Towage and Transport Company Ltd., Southampton. 
1924: Sold to Swansea Steam Tug Owners Ltd., Swansea. 
3.1930: Sold to Redhead and Dry's Tugs Ltd. and renamed ROBERT REDHEAD. 
5.1944: Sold to France, Fenwick Tyne and Wear Company Ltd., (F. Dawson, manager), Newcastle. 
11.1967: Sold to Clayton and Davie Ltd., for demolition at Dunston on Tyne.


T. A. JOLLIFFE (1901 - 1923) 
O.N. 115238. 199g. 14n. 113.0 x 23.7 x 12.1 feet.
T.3-cyl. (15½", 25” & 41" x 27") engine by the shipbuilder. 87nhp.
1901: Completed by J. P. Rennoldson & Sons Ltd., South Shields (Yard No. 213) for Sarah A. Howard (née Jolliffe) Liverpool and John Woodburn, Windermere (trading as W. & T. Jolliffe). 
4.1908: Purchased by W. & T. Jolliffe Ltd. (George Samuel Oldam, appointed as manager). 
12.8.1914 until 7.10.1914: Hired by the Admiralty. 
16.11.1914 until 8.3.1915: In War Office (Army) service. 
9.3.1915: until 14.2.1920: On Admiralty service. 
By 1918: Alexandra Towing Company Ltd., had become the appointed managers. 
8.1923: Sold to Martin Constant, London and renamed EASTLEIGH. 
1.1924: Sold to James Dredging, Towage and Transport Company Ltd., London. 
11.1924: Sold to Charles Roberts, Bristol. 
11.1930: Transferred to Samuel and Thomas Henry Roberts. 
11.1936: Transferred to Charles Roberts & Sons Ltd., (Samuel Roberts, Sharpness, manager). 
1947: Sold to C. J. King & Sons Ltd., Bristol. 
1949: Demolished.


REVENGER (1) (1913 - 1919) 
O.N. 135304. 243g. 1n. 
123.1 x 21.6 x 12.4 feet.
T.3-cyl. (368, 597 & 978 x 679mm) engine by Alblasserdamsche Machinefabriek, Alblasserdam. 106nhp. 900ihp. 
5.1905: Completed as MAAS by M. van der Kuijl, Slikkerveer (Yard No. 328) for International Sleepdienst Maatschappij N.V., Rotterdam. 
12.1913: Acquired by the Elliott Steam Tug Company Ltd., (John Page, manager), London and renamed REVENGER. 
3.8.1914 until 23.4.1919: Hired by the Admiralty. 
27.8.1919: Foundered off The Smalls, Pembrokeshire (Preston for Plymouth); master rescued by ss PYROPE (452g/1890) but 10 crew lost.


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

The only photo I have of the Sarah Jolliffe...she looks quite a 'stately lady'.

Jim
PS: in Alexandra Towing colours.


----------



## pd212 (May 19, 2013)

Very many thanks to DavidJM, todd and BillH for the valuable information. Solved a vital part of the puzzle for my Dissertation.
pd212


----------

